# When a customer wants freebies, how much is enough?



## centralalbertapaint (Jun 30, 2015)

I recently did a job where the customer kept asking for additional items to be done at no extra cost, how much is enough?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

centralalbertapaint said:


> I recently did a job where the customer kept asking for additional items to be done at no extra cost, how much is enough?


Give them the grocery store analogy. You've rolled your buggy through, paid for your groceries and you suddenly remember you need a loaf of bread and a six-pack of of Bud. Think they'll let ya just throw those in there, no charge and wish ya well? :no:

Me either.


----------



## centralalbertapaint (Jun 30, 2015)

true, guess a guy just has to put his foot down sometimes.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

centralalbertapaint said:


> I recently did a job where the customer kept asking for additional items to be done at no extra cost, how much is enough?


Look at material, time, and potential. Potential for a repeat client, referrals, etc.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

If a freebie was ever involved it's because I have offerred it to the HO. Don't think I have ever given away anything as a result of a suggestion or request of a customer.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

If a HO asks us about doing extra work we tell them how much, if they ask us to do it for free since it's only a small area I explain we have to pay our guys and materials. No freebee's.

If we fly through a job and the HO asks about doing some thing small for free some times we will, some times charge a little.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

give em an inch and they'll take a mile....

Sometimes you can just throw em a bone on something small that won't hurt your profit....
Sometimes you have to stop, regroup and issue a change order. Just go over the original scope of work and compare it to the additional work requested. Usually, they either reel themselves in or get their checkbooks out but you need to stand your ground (politely of course). It's not about feelings, it's about business.

It's easy to just start adding this little thing or that little thing and pretty soon you're there for a few extra days and losing money or at least not making any. This is the nature of the beast in this trade. Especially if they've got you in to paint "just the bedroom walls" but when you're done with that , suddenly "the base looks like a fresh coat would look better and while we're at it, the ceiling does too" kind of thing. Maybe just a couple of doors while we're at it. NO! NO!NO! This is called opening Pandora's box. It's a great way to make extra cash. I go T&M+%20 on all change orders.
I'll throw em a bone sometimes if it's not going to take more than about 30 minutes and no additional materials but I will never throw em the whole cow. 

Also, it would be a good sell if you can point these things out during a walk through before starting. "I know you just want the walls done right now, but if you decide later that you want XY&Z done it will be and additional $$$ if we do it now or $$$ if we do it later (show them the savings of doing it now). It sure would tie things together nicely...lalalala)" It just gets them thinking about potential as they see the job coming together. Many HO's have a very hard time visualizing the finished product and can only make decisions as you go along. You gotta hold their hand sometimes. And you gotta prep them for additional charges with each decision they make or change. 
just my 2 cents...


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Look at material, time, and potential. Potential for a repeat client, referrals, etc.


With our long-term clients, I'm perfectly willing to go above and beyond. I know we'll be back on more projects...for which we will be paid for those freebies. It all works out in the end.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I was taught to tell them you would do the freebie on the last day. It tended to make them not pile more on.

And heck, one time the lady got impatient waiting and asked to borrow my brush. She fixed it herself, did a less than perfect fix than I would have done. But hey,she was fine with it. Win/win


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Gough said:


> With our long-term clients, I'm perfectly willing to go above and beyond. I know we'll be back on more projects...for which we will be paid for those freebies. It all works out in the end.


That's how I have always handled it with long-term clients. Things get shifted from one side of the ledger to the other and it all balances out over time.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The last "freebie" I did for a customer turned out to be the biggest PITA of the entire job. I would like to think I learned something from that - but probably not.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I will only do freebies for repeat customers who didn't balk when payment time came. I don't mind touching up some baseboard or something minor and not time-consuming for those who have shown appreciation for my work, both with words and with a check.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> The last "freebie" I did for a customer turned out to be the biggest PITA of the entire job. I would like to think I learned something from that - but probably not.


That's certainly happened to us on more than one ocassion. It's a pretty pointed reminder of the adage,"no good deed goes unpunished."


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I occasionally do freebies. However, I rarely discuss money after the initial contract. I just keep track of time and bill accordingly. I will add an "additional" line on my invoice detailing the charge. In 10 years I have only had a handful act surprised.

I usually do a few freebies before billing.


----------



## gpainting (Jan 13, 2016)

fauxlynn said:


> I was taught to tell them you would do the freebie on the last day. It tended to make them not pile more on.


I really like the idea of telling them that you would do it the last day. Great advice I will have to use it.. only if its something small.

But it really depends on the customer, how I feel about them and how much of a pain they have already caused me or not caused. If they are a repeat customer and respect my time and work then I have no problem.

If they are a pain in the a$$ customer then I have no problem letting them know it's going to cost.


----------

